# vous aimez les films d'animation ?



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Nous avons déjà parlé de nos films préférés, de nos BD préférées, ben c'est au tour des dessins animés.  Cela tombe plutôt bien puisque dans deux jours débute en Belgique le festival Anima. 

J'ouvre le bal, donc, avec trois longs-métrages issus des quatres coins du globe. (comment ça y'a quelquechose qui cloche dans ma phrase ?)

Un américain, d'abord, de l'école Disney. Etonnamment, ce n'est ni chez Disney, ni chez Dreamwork que j'ai trouvé ma préférence, mais chez Warner, qui a pourtant produit quelques navets du genre "Michael Jordan chez les Toons". Mais ça, c'est un chef d'oeuvre : _le Géant de Fer_ 







Un français, ensuite, d'un tout autre genre (ben ouais quoi, l'exception culturelle ) : _Kirikou et la Sorcière_. Superbe. 






Et puis un nippon, bien que je ne sois pas un grand connaisseur du genre, je sais reconnaître une oeuvre majeure. _Porco Rosso_ en est une. 







Voilà, ce n'est qu'un début. Il y a aussi des tas de séries télé très chouettes, mais je ne vais pas tout lister d'un coup. 

Et vous, vous aimez quoi ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

je prefere les films isques  

Il a l'air fatigué ton nouvel avatar


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je prefere les films isques
> 
> Il a l'air fatigué ton nouvel avatar


 Mais il y a aussi des dessins-animés isques.  _Les japonais sont très fort, dans le genre._


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

voui mais y'a pas de poils


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et puis un nippon, bien que je ne sois pas un grand connaisseur du genre, je sais reconnaître une oeuvre majeure. _Porco Rosso_ en est une.



le DVD zone 2 français n'est plus dispos depuis longtemps  le DVD zone 2 jap est dispos mais très cher : plus de 60 euros (mais avec la TRÈS bonne VF de Jean Reno), par contre il sors en zone 1 le 25/02/05 toujours avec la VF de Jean Reno.

Poildep, c'est quoi les séries télé ?


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

Moi j'aime bien le bon vieux "Pierre et le Loup"


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

C'est de saison...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

le  disney je ne les aimes pas trop , souvent trop musicals 
et si on est pas trop porté sur la chançonette , on s'endort.....

moi je prefere le petites sequences au film, cedric, simpsons .... :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Poildep, c'est quoi les séries télé ?


ah ben y'en a des tas. Entre les studios japonais, les américains et les européens, ça fait une sacrée liste. 

Pour n'en citer qu'une, comme ça tout de suite, heu... les Simpson, par exemple. :love:


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)




----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>


Le premier film du réalisateur de Kirikou, cité plus haut. Un spectacle magique conçu avec un budget dérisoire.


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment je me tape l'intégrale de *Tom Sawyer©* + l'intégrale des *Cités d'Or®*...


Excellentes séries. C'était AVANT que les japonais nous prennent vraiment pour des cons.


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Excellentes séries. C'était AVANT que les japonais nous prennent vraiment pour des cons.



tssss c'est AB qui nous prenait pour des cons  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tssss c'est AB qui nous prenait pour des cons  :rateau:


 Pas faux. Heureusement que Bernard Minet était là pour relever le niveau.


----------



## LiliTh (1 Février 2005)

question dessins animés film, les miyazaki sont vraiment pas mal (mes préféres sont princesse mononoke et le chateau ambulant)
Ensuite de ce qui est des dessins animés genre serie, quznd j'etais petite j'aimais beaucoup M.A.S.K., Jayce et les conquerants de la lumiere puis aussi Les chevaliers de zodiac (mais c'est surtout parce que j'etais amoureuse de Seyar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...)


----------



## LiliTh (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas faux. Heureusement que Bernard Minet était là pour relever le niveau.



D'ailleur un ch'ti souvenir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le  disney je ne les aimes pas trop , souvent trop musicals
> et si on est pas trop porté sur la chançonette , on s'endort.....
> 
> moi je prefere le petites sequences au film, cedric, simpsons .... :love:



J'arrive !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Excellentes séries. C'était AVANT que les japonais nous prennent vraiment pour des cons.



Mais non, les japonais ne nous prennent pas pour des cons, mais c'est pour pouvoir le faire avec la prochaine génération qu'ils nous envoient ces poulets.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

mon enfance





plus récent : d'ailleurs, un site consacré





avec une préférence pour le 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le  disney je ne les aimes pas trop , souvent trop musicals
> et si on est pas trop porté sur la chançonette , on s'endort.....



Essaie Kuzko, il est carrément déjanté, et il te "pourrira pas ton groove !"


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mon enfance


un bijou. 



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec une préférence pour le 2


pareil :love:


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

Une oeuvre inachevée. Mais à voir.


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une oeuvre inachevée. Mais à voir.


Elle n'est plus inachevée depuis 2003. Mais je ne l'ai toujours pas vue.


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)




----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

sex and drugs and rock'n roll.


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2005)

Pour les chtits n'enfants, l'un des plus beaux films d'animation que j'ai pu voir ces dernières années, et à ma connaissance, le dernier entièrement peint à la main sur cello, image par image :






Un film réalisé et produit à La Fabrique, pas très loin de chez moi.

Mais je suis très japonisant en la matière. J'aime l'½uvre de Miyazaki, et surtout Princesse Mononoké.

Et surtout l'intégrale de Mamoru Oshii. Ghost in the Shell 1 est d'ailleurs en train de tourner sur mon deuxième écran. 
Et le 2 (Innocence) me laisse toujours sur le cul...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

mes souvenir d'enfance......sa date un petit peu 

candy, heidi et goldorak ....
ce que j'ai pu me disputer avec frerot pour voir candy ou heidi
tandi que lui voulait voir goldorak


----------



## calvin (1 Février 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur un ch'ti souvenir !



bigard avait deja une bonne tete de vainqueur a l'epoque...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

>



Ouah, je savais pas qu'il y en avait eu un deuxième, faut que je trouves ça !

Il y avait aussi Tarzoon (alias Shame) la honte de la jungle


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec une préférence pour le 2



a partir de toy story 2, pixar a montré sont coté parodique au grand public (qu'ils exploitaient déjà dans leurs cour-métrage)


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis très japonisant en la matière. J'aime l'½uvre de Miyazaki, et surtout Princesse Mononoké.



moi je préfére Nausicaa de la vallée du vent :love:




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout l'intégrale de Mamoru Oshii. Ghost in the Shell 1 est d'ailleurs en train de tourner sur mon deuxième écran.
> Et le 2 (Innocence) me laisse toujours sur le cul...



aurai tu "akai megane" de Oshii Mamoru ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

>



Rhoooo   je l'adorais celui là!!! Je m'en souvenais plus  :hein: 
Mais maintenant ça me revient, avec le petit ramoneur et tout :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
 Vous imaginez pas le mal que j'ai eu à trouver la BO
(mais j'ai déjà du le raconter ailleurs )​ 
Et puis sinon, euh, d'autres aussi, plein, et pas que des miyazaki  
Y avait un tradada sur les Disney, non ? 

Pour les séries y en a trop...


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas spécialiste en japanimation, mais Akira, ça m'a laissé sur le derche.





Une musique extraordinaire, entre autres.


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo   je l'adorais celui là!!! Je m'en souvenais plus  :hein:
> Mais maintenant ça me revient, avec le petit ramoneur et tout :love:



d'ailleurs, une très belle édition dvd est sortie il y a peu, ce film _ben oui c'est un film d'animation_ a énormément impressionner nombres de réalisateur européen, américain et japonais, et reste une oeuvre souvent étudier dans les écoles d'animations


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y avait un tradada sur les Disney, non ?


ah ouais...  Mais j'étais en vacances, à ce moment là.


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Akira


D'ailleurs je le regardais hier soir  :love:


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, une très belle édition dvd est sortie il y a peu


Que je recommande à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas spécialiste en japanimation, mais Akira, ça m'a laissé sur le derche.
> 
> Une musique extraordinaire, entre autres.



Ben moi, j'ai pas vu le cartoon, mais j'ai lu la BD, cool, malheureusement, dans cette version, la musique ... Pas terrible.


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai pas vu le cartoon, mais j'ai lu la BD, cool, malheureusement, dans cette version, la musique ... Pas terrible.



on ne dit pas BD mais manga dans ce cas


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ne dit pas BD mais manga dans ce cas



J'insiste, album format normal, et écrit à l'endroit !


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'insiste, album format normal, et écrit à l'endroit !



ça reste un mange même si il y a eu une adaptation


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça reste un mange même si il y a eu une adaptation


Ça reste une bande dessinée, même si il existe un terme japonais consacré


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

un film graphiquement splendide
même si perso j'aurais aimé une intrigue plus élaboré

à voir


----------



## Silvia (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça, c'est un chef d'oeuvre : _le Géant de Fer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 % d'accord avec toi.    :love:  :love:


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

*"Princesse Mononoke" *est pour moi de (trés) loin le dessin animé le plus abouti jamais créé : c'est une merveille, une ode à la paix, des dessins emplis d'une beauté, d'une poésie incroyable. L'histoire est profonde et nous parle du mal, de la violence en chaque homme, de l'ambivalence de l'homme et nous montre qu'il est possible de lutter contre cet instinct.
C'est aussi un film sur la nature, qui nous montre comment l'homme s'en éloigne progressivement et à quel point elle peut être belle et mystérieuse.
Les dessins, tous fait à la main, et l'animation magistrale n'ont pas pris une ride avec les années.

Jamais un dessin animé n'a atteint un tel niveau de profondeur, d'intelligence, de beauté. On peut le voir à plusieurs niveaux : premiérement, on y voit qu'un film trés bien realisé, puis on réflechit un peu et on s'apercçoit que le film regorge d'une foule de symboles, de métaphores, de personifications. Par exemple, ceux qui ont vu le film, peuvent-ils me dire si Dame Eboshi vous semble mauvaise ou pas ? Ces actes apportent-ils du bien et si oui, sont-ils vraiment justifiés ? C'est un personnage qui incarne parfaitement l'ambivalence de chaque acte. 
Ashitaka incarne, je pense, le point de vue du réalisateur, ce qu'il ressent face au monde : il reste uniquement spectateur, et cela le met en colére puisque finalement tout reste comme avant..
Rajoutez à ça, toutes les croyances, créatures et esprits shintoïstes présents dans le film, et l'on obtient un film d'une richesse incroyable.

Même les autres Miazaki ne sont que loin derriére "Princesse Mononoke" (à part "Nausicaa" dont je prie pour une VF un jour...). Là où "Le voyage de Chihiro" n'est finalement qu'un empilement de bonnes idées, "Mononoke" est la constuction magistrale, d'une pensée, d'une vision de la vie.

Je n'ai pas du tout ecrit ce post pour jouer à l'esthéte dénigrant des autres oeuvres : j'espére juste qu'au moins une personne ira voir ce film aprés l'avoir lu. C'est d'une telle beauté ! C'est un film qui restera pour toujours dans mon coeur.

Pour vous donner une idée, mon frére, qui n'avait jamais aimé les "dessins animés", a vu "Princesse Mononoke" une premiére fois : il a du le voir presque une dizaine de fois dans le mois qui suivit.

C'est une oeuvre qui vous "remet en place" : c'est ce que j'ai ressenti.
Et je connais certaines personnes qui feraient bien de méditer sur ce film, de penser à la portée de leurs actes, au mal qu'ils génerent même s'ils sont en apparence "bons".


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

Moi j'suis fan d'asterix :love:


----------



## Nexka (1 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis fan d'asterix :love:



Rhooo oui les douzes travaux d'Asterix, il est trop fort!! :love: Avec la maison qui rend fou (on dirait ma fac) !! Je l'adore celui là


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis fan d'asterix :love:



ta de chance, ils sont en train de produire astérix et les normands :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2005)

Triste et magique à la fois  Le Tombeau des Lucioles (Hotaru No Haka), de Isao Takahata-Studio Ghibli (1988)


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aurai tu "akai megane" de Oshii Mamoru ?



Non. Et tu n'es pas le seul à m'avoir posé cette question. Je la pose aussi souvent. Parce que je ne l'ai jamais vu.

Sinon, j'ai bien une mégane, mais elle ne vient pas de chez Akai. Elle vient de chez Renault...


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

bill plympton  (ou son  ancien site  plus clair ) dont les longs metrages "the tune" et "les mutants de l'espace" ont connus des sortie cinema en france.
delires visuels et morphings.
Du grand dessin animé dans toute sa liberté et ses possibilités.




(malheureusement, en ce moment son site est plutot moche)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis fan d'asterix :love:



Tiens donc, pour toi, j'aurais pensé à un truc plus récent (mais aussi baraqué sur les jeux de mots), va savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens donc, pour toi, j'aurais pensé à un truc plus récent (mais aussi baraqué sur les jeux de mots), va savoir pourquoi ?


C'est pas un dessin animé


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un dessin animé



Ah, ben oui, ch'suis con ! :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (1 Février 2005)

Saluuut  :love:
moi je suis resté bloqué à "Albator", j'ai l'intégrale en DVD, sinon, je me reverrai bien les cités d'or


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Saluuut :love:
> moi je suis resté bloqué à "Albator", j'ai l'intégrale en DVD, sinon, je me reverrai bien les cités d'or


j'ai l'intégrale des cités d'Or, mais ça se termine en queue de poisson : il manque le dernier épisode...les producteurs ont du merder sur ce coup.  

Tout les monde attend le dernier épisode de cette super série... quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Saluuut  :love:
> moi je suis resté bloqué à "Albator", j'ai l'intégrale en DVD, sinon, je me reverrai bien les cités d'or



tu a juste 78 et 84, parce que c'est loin d'être finit :rateau: rajoute harlock saga, cosmowarrior zero et harlock endleyss odissey, et puis tout ce qui tourne autour de l'univers de l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Et les CosmoCats...qui à des nouvelles ?


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et les CosmoCats...qui à des nouvelles ?


 Ils organisent des tournois de belotte avec les Maîtres de l'Univers.


----------



## elektroseb (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a juste 78 et 84, parce que c'est loin d'être finit :rateau: rajoute harlock saga, cosmowarrior zero et harlock endleyss odissey, et puis tout ce qui tourne autour de l'univers de l'autre



Non non, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai marqué "l'integrale" :rateau: , et j'ai aussi le film "l'Atlantis de ma jeunesse"  sur les origines d'Albator...


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et les CosmoCats...qui à des nouvelles ?



fouine ici et la


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai marqué "l'integrale" :rateau: , et j'ai aussi le film "l'Atlantis de ma jeunesse"  sur les origines d'Albator...



oula, tu en est encore loin  vu que TOUTES les séries de l'auteur ce croise :love:


----------



## elektroseb (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oula, tu en est encore loin  vu que TOUTES les séries de l'auteur ce croise :love:



Ca je suis au courant :d
mais j'ai dit que j'aimais Albator, pas Matsumoto


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Electrozob !!!

ça faisait longtemps !


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

moi j adorais les chevaliers du zodiaque !!! ils font ca en dvd ?


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ca je suis au courant :d
> mais j'ai dit que j'aimais Albator, pas Matsumoto



Albator c etait pas mal c est vrai


----------



## House M.D. (1 Février 2005)

Alors...

Films :
- Ghost In The Shell
- Ghost In The Shell Innocence
- Cowboy Bebop
- Interstella 5555 (pas réellement un film, mais bon...)

Séries :
- Love Hina (Spéciaux et Again aussi)
- Cowboy Bebop
- Noir
- Read Or Die OAV (pas encore vu la série normale, mais bientôt)
- Excel Saga (trop déjanté mais trop bon)
- Ranma 1/2
- Last Exile
- Gunslinger Girl (superbe, vraiment)
- L'arme ultime (à pleurer... je peux pas m'empêcher de verser une larme à la fin)
- Serial Experiments Lain
- FuliCuli
- Ghost In The Shell Stand Alone Complex

Voilà pour mes animes adorés... comment ça ça fait beaucoup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quand on aime on compte pas


----------



## elektroseb (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Electrozob !!!
> 
> ça faisait longtemps !



Salut Sonny, ouaip, ça faisait longtemps...
et sinon, ça abrase?


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut Sonny, ouaip, ça faisait longtemps...
> et sinon, ça abrase?



Non : ça frictionne.


----------



## elektroseb (1 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Non : ça frictionne.



Merci Gabi, je l'avais raté celui-là


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Là ménant je m'apprête à regarder l'étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack en dévédé. :love: :love:

Quoi ? Quoi ? Et si moi je décide que c'est un dessin animé d'abord


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je m'apprête à regarder l'étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack en dévédé. :love: :love:
> 
> Quoi ? Quoi ? Et si moi je décide que c'est un dessin animé d'abord


 Autant que Toy Story ou Ice Age.  J'aurais p'têt' dû intituler ce thread "vous aimez les films d'animation ?". :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Autant que Toy Story ou Ice Age.  J'aurais p'têt' dû intituler ce thread "vous aimez les films d'animation ?". :love:


comme ça on peut parler de Wallace et Gromit :love:


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

Viiii ! Wallace et Gromit !

:love::love::love:


----------



## Yip (1 Février 2005)

Justement, j'allais dire que personne n'avait encore cité W&G !    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


J'aime bien aussi 1001 pattes et les Toy Story (et quelques uns des vieux Disney)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Bon, alors, dans la même veine :






CHICKEN RUN ! tataatsaaaa


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> comme ça on peut parler de Wallace et Gromit :love:


 
Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaah j'adore W&G :love:


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Autant que Toy Story ou Ice Age.  J'aurais p'têt' dû intituler ce thread "vous aimez les films d'animation ?". :love:



C'est pas comme ça que tu l'avais appelé ? :

Moi, j'aime les séquences d'animation de Terry Gilliam dans la totale des Monthy Python...


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Février 2005)

Attention à Mirrormask, le prochain chef d'½uvre de Dave Mc Kean et Neil Gaiman...
Quelques infos ici, là et là.


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Ah j'y pense, j'ai bien aimé Kaena.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'y pense, j'ai bien aimé Kaena.



Sympa çui là, je me le repasse de temps en temps. :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je m'apprête à regarder l'étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack en dévédé. :love: :love:


Lors de sa sortie en France, ce film était précédé d'un court-métrage de Tim Burton réalisé en 82 et intitulé _Vincent_, en hommage à l'acteur Vincent Price. Malheureusement, en Belgique je n'y ai pas eu droit. Est-ce que ce court-métrage figure dans le DVD ?


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme ça que tu l'avais appelé ? :


Ah ben si. 



			
				rezba aussi a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime les séquences d'animation de Terry Gilliam dans la totale des Monthy Python...


Ah ben ouiiiiiii ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lors de sa sortie en France, ce film était précédé d'un court-métrage de Tim Burton réalisé en 82 et intitulé _Vincent_, en hommage à l'acteur Vincent Price. Malheureusement, en Belgique je n'y ai pas eu droit. Est-ce que ce court-métrage figure dans le DVD ?


vi 
Et y a un autre court métrage, sur le jeune Frankenstein.


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> vi
> Et y a un autre court métrage, sur le jeune Frankenstein.


 aaaaaaah ! :love: Bon, j'espère que c'est aussi dans les DVD de location, depuis le temps que je veux voir ça (10 ans, en gros)


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lors de sa sortie en France, ce film était précédé d'un court-métrage de Tim Burton réalisé en 82 et intitulé _Vincent_, en hommage à l'acteur Vincent Price. Malheureusement, en Belgique je n'y ai pas eu droit. Est-ce que ce court-métrage figure dans le DVD ?



Sur le DVD, je ne sais pas. Sur la VHS, oui. Ma fille en avait même la trouille...


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

puisqu'on a élargi le sujet, on peut aussi parler de _Dark Crystal_ du formidable Jim Henson. :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lors de sa sortie en France, ce film était précédé d'un court-métrage de Tim Burton réalisé en 82 et intitulé _Vincent_, en hommage à l'acteur Vincent Price. Malheureusement, en Belgique je n'y ai pas eu droit. Est-ce que ce court-métrage figure dans le DVD ?



J'y ai eu droit, en Belgique. 
Une petite merveille.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> vi
> Et y a un autre court métrage, sur le jeune Frankenstein.



héhé, oui, et son chienchien. 
Excellent également.


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on a élargi le sujet, on peut aussi parler de _Dark Crystal_ du formidable Jim Henson. :love:


 
Et du manga de Kill Bill


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

Tim Burton nous prépare "The Corpse Bride" , son nouveau film d'animation. 

Sortie fin 2005.


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tim Burton nous prépare "The Corpse Bride" , son nouveau film d'animation.
> 
> Sortie fin 2005.


   Je savais pas !!!! Il a l'air superbe, de la même veine que mister Jack ! J'ai eu plein de frissons en découvrant la bande annonce. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tim Burton nous prépare "The Corpse Bride" , son nouveau film d'animation.
> 
> Sortie fin 2005.


excellent ! il est vraiment fêlé ce mec 

il me colle toujours des frisson avec ses marionnettes


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas !!!! Il a l'air superbe, de la même veine que mister Jack ! J'ai eu plein de frissons en découvrant la bande annonce. :love:



Je me réjouis aussi de voir son nouveau film avec Johnny Depp.  






Bon, ce n'est pas de l'anim mais c'est du Burton.


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _le Géant de Fer_
> _Kirikou et la Sorcière_. Superbe.
> _Porco Rosso_ en est une.



Je croyais qu'Anima présentait de nouvelles productions ? Dans le programme, je préfère la Nuit de l'animation. C'est vraiment bien. On peut y voir les derniers Panique et les petits chef d'oeuvre des studios Ardman. Les productions des pays de l'est sont assez... spéciales, dans le genre également. faut aimer.
Sinon, je préfère les animés (= animations japonaises), mais plutôt les séries comme Ikaru No Go, X, Les Héros de la Galaxie, Exile... Quand j'étais petite, c'était Cobra... que j'ai en DVD et qui n'a pas du tout vieilli, contrairement au Capitaine Flam :love:
Pour info, le Géant de Fer, c'est le même réal, à savoir Brad Bird, que de The Incredibles (Pixar/Disney) qui est sorti récemment. Il fait la voix de la terrible Edna Moooode dans la V.O.


----------



## poildep (3 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'Anima présentait de nouvelles productions ?


Je n'ai jamais dit que ces films étaient dans le programme d'Anima 2005. :hein:


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit que ces films étaient dans le programme d'Anima 2005. :hein:


 J'ai mal lu. "On n'a jamais dit que c'était facile"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

raaaa, en 5 pages... y en a pas un pour citer els triplettes de belleville (ici) ... un p'tit bijoux  :love: 

sinon... princesse mononoke, le chateau dans le ciel, etc. , ghost in the sheil, ICE AGE (en version ricaine... c'est encore plus drole, mais ca a pris un coupp de vieux),...  :love: 

pi les indestrutibles aussi (surtout pour le petit dessin animé avec le mouton du début)  :rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> comme ça on peut parler de Wallace et Gromit :love:



bientot de retour au cinéma


----------



## poildep (3 Février 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> raaaa, en 5 pages... y en a pas un pour citer els triplettes de belleville (ici) ... un p'tit bijoux  :love:


connaissais pas... :rose: ça a l'air excellent.  (images, histoire, musique et tout)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

J'dois avoir ce truc dans un coin, va faloir que je le regarde


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

Me concernant ces jours ci j'ai eu le palsir de decouvrir ou re-decouvrir ces quelques films:

-Akira (effectivement la reference d'Otomo...)
-Metropolis...(un vrai chef d'oeuvre dessine par le pere de Astroboy...)




-cowboy Bebop (le film est excellent..)
-Jin Roh (un petit bijou....une pure merveille...le top!)




-Et le top de l'animation Coreenne:
Wonderful Days






(et puis il y a les americains...Indestructibles est plutot bon...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> -cowboy Bebop (le film est excellent..)



ben... je l'ai vu... j'ai bien aimé... mais je les pas trouvé si exellent que ca... rien qui m'est marqué... (je l'ai vu y a moins d'un ans... et je m'en souviens plus trop  :rose: )... a la limite je preféré la série... le format cour lui aller mieux...


sinon, vu wonderful days y a quelques jours... il m'a bcp plus   , els images superbes, l'univers laisse reveur, meme si l'histoire est un peu décousu... mais a voir    

[zut... j'oubliais mon avatar]

pas citer non plus.. "corto maltese, la cour secrete des arcannes"... plutot pr les adultes reveurs et romantiques... (bon je suis d'accord... ca vaut pas le genie des bd d'hugo pratt... mais c'est tellement charmant !)

[/zut... j'oubliais mon avatar]


----------

